# Homeserver erstellen oder fertig?



## Informatik_Wicht (14. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne einen Homeserver in meine Wohnung stellen, die Frage ist bau ich ihn selber oder kaufe ich ein fertiges Modell.
Ich mürde ein Windows auf dem Server laufen lassen (eventuell Windows 7). Ich möchte es als Dateiablage benutzen aber auch um z.B Filme zustreamen, ich wollte einige Programme immer laufen lassen z.B das ich dort große Downloads tätige. 
Es ist mir wichtig das ich vom Android und vom Pc das Ding fernsteuern kann bzw. drauf zugreifen. 
Beim Preiß bin ich mir noch unschlüssig da würde ich gerne erstmal ein Paar Vorschläge abwarten. 
Ein Freund hat mir diesen Homeserver empholen: HP ProLiant MicroServer G7 (Server Turion II Neo N54L 4GB)
ich weiss aber nicht ob er gut ist bzw ob es besser ist selber einen zubauen.

Wenn ihr Rückfragen habt, stellt sie, ich habe es warscheinlich zu ungenau beschrieben.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## homer3345 (14. August 2014)

Genau das das Gleiche Problem hatte ich vor einigen Wochen auch! 
Ich habe mich aufgrund der Stromkosten gegen einen Windows Server entschieden! 
Bei mir ist es Schlussendlich eine "Synology Diskstation" geworden. Und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das Ding ist jeden Cent wert! Filme, Musik, Fotos Streamen ist alles absolut kein Problem. Es gibt für Android, iOS und Smart Tvs Apps, so wird das Streamen zum Kinderspiel. Man kann die Diskstation auch beliebig mit Plugins erweitern. Ich benutze aktuell: Einen Virenscanner, der jede neue Datei scannt, einen DLNA Medienserver, Musik, Video und Foto Medienserver, der mit den Apps von Synology zusammenarbeitet, die "Cloud Station", mit der Software auf dem Pc werden Datein automatisch mit dem Server synchronisiert und die "Download Station", die für mich Downloads übernimmt. Ob HTTP, Bittorrent, eMule alles kein Problem.
Und der DSM (die Benutzeroberfläche) ist einfach der Hammer. Zwingen kann ich dich nicht, aber es gibt wohl keine Funktion, die das Teil nicht kann. Selbst z.b. Minecraftserver sind möglich. 
Hier habe ich mal ein paar Diskstations, die mir für dich sinnvoll erscheinen. 

DS214se (Einsteigermodell sehr Stromsparen, kann aber das gleiche wie alle anderen!!)
http://www.amazon.de/Synology-DS214...?ie=UTF8&qid=1408046651&sr=8-1&keywords=214se

DS214 (USB 3.0, stärkerer Prozessor, ansonsten fast identisch)
http://www.amazon.de/Synology-DS214..._1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408046680&sr=8-1&keywords=214

DS214Play (sehr schneller Prozessor(schon fast übertrieben), er kann Videos in Echtzeit konvertieren (wenn z.b. der TV das Format nicht mag), eSATA, USB 3.0, SD Kartenslot, aber bis auf die "Hardware Transcoding Engine" ist die Funktionalität die gleiche wie bei den anderen beiden)
http://www.amazon.de/Synology-DS214...TF8&qid=1408047754&sr=8-1&keywords=Ds+214play


DS414j (CPU wieder etwas schwächer, kann aber wie alle anderen das Gleiche!)
http://www.amazon.de/SYNOLOGY-DS414...?ie=UTF8&qid=1408047059&sr=8-2&keywords=ds414

DS414 (siehe DS214+)
http://www.amazon.de/Synology-DS414...?ie=UTF8&qid=1408047132&sr=8-1&keywords=ds414

Das sind die Modelle, die meiner Meinung nach für den Privatgebrauch Sinn machen. Die 214 haben 2 Festplattenplätze und die 414 haben 4. Festplatten musst du natürlich extra kaufen. Bei mir wurde es die 214se mit zwei 3Tb Platten im Raid1. Die Übertragungsraten sind für den Preis mehr als ok. Ich liege so bei gut 50MB/s (schreiben). Auch Filme auf das iPad streamen parallel Daten abrufen und dann noch Fotos angucken ist selbst mir der 214se kein Problem! Die größeren Modelle sind da vielleicht noch ein bisschen schneller.  Und nochmal alle Modelle können funktionell das gleiche (außer DS214play).

PS: du kannst dir die Funktionen ja mal selber anschauen 
http://www.synology.com/de-de/dsm/index/features
http://www.synology.com/de-de/dsm/index
http://www.synology.com/de-de/surveillance/index
http://www.synology.com/de-de/dsm/index/mobile
http://www.synology.com/de-de/dsm/app_packages


----------



## Netboy (15. August 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2014)

Informatik_Wicht schrieb:


> ich weiss aber nicht ob er gut ist bzw ob es besser ist selber einen zubauen.


Die Anforderungen, welche du geschildert hast (Fileserver, Streaming (möchtest du wirklich streamen oder nur Dateien zur Verfügung stellen?), Downloads), kannst du sowohl mit einem Fertigsystem als auch mit einem Eigenbau erfüllen.
Fraglich ist eigentlich nur, ob du selber bauen und installieren willst. Da du Windows einsetzen möchtest, ist die Auswahl jedenfalls schonmal stark eingeschränkt.
Oh, und bevor jetzt jemand mit "Windows Server!!!111" kommt - für einen solchen Einsatzzweck tut es auch ein stinknormales Windows 


homer3345 schrieb:


> aber es gibt wohl keine Funktion, die das Teil nicht kann.


 Als jemand, der bisher immer Eigenbauten verwendet hat, zweifle ich das stark an 
Aber es stimmt schon, moderne NAS-Systeme sind dank verschiedenster Plugins sehr variabel einsetzbar.


Netboy schrieb:


> Und ich genau aus diesem Grund dafür


 Ohne jetzt eine Windows-vs.-Linux-Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen, aber das Argument kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Da ein Windows-System meist höhere Anforderungen an die Hardware stellt als eine Linux-Server-Installation, schlägt sich das in der Regel auch im Stromverbrauch nieder. Vor allem, wenn man beim Linux-System die grafische Oberfläche weglässt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (15. August 2014)

Ich kann dir für deine Anforderung eine fertige Lösung ans Herz legen:

https://www.cyberport.de/dell-power...lus-2-jahre-vor-ort-service-1517-023_548.html

Hat alles was man braucht, es fehlt nur noch eine HDD.
Hat Platz für 4 HDD´s und das für 169 €, da kommt kein Nas preislich besser hin.


Habe den selber daheim stehen und noch mit einem Xeon E3 1245V3 aufgerüstet (ist natürlich für deine Anforderungen nicht notwendig da reicht der Pentium).


Ich kann über das Teil nix schlechtes sagen.


----------



## xEbo (15. August 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich kann dir für deine Anforderung eine fertige Lösung ans Herz legen:
> 
> https://www.cyberport.de/dell-power...lus-2-jahre-vor-ort-service-1517-023_548.html
> 
> ...


 
Schlecht sieht das Teil nicht aus. Das Netzteil macht mir bei solchen Angeboten immer Sorgen . 24/7 Betrieb und irgendein Noname Chinaböller, wird schon klappen . 
Von den ProLiant Servern habe ich bisher nichts schlechtes gehört. Dazu würde ich im Vorfeld eine virtuelle Maschine aufsetzen und einfach mal probieren wie ich mit dem Betriebssystem klarkomme und ob es meine Anforderungen erfüllt. Dadurch wird der Prozess der Installation und Absicherung um einiges einfacher!


----------



## shadie (15. August 2014)

xEbo schrieb:


> Schlecht sieht das Teil nicht aus. Das Netzteil macht mir bei solchen Angeboten immer Sorgen . 24/7 Betrieb und irgendein Noname Chinaböller, wird schon klappen .
> Von den ProLiant Servern habe ich bisher nichts schlechtes gehört. Dazu würde ich im Vorfeld eine virtuelle Maschine aufsetzen und einfach mal probieren wie ich mit dem Betriebssystem klarkomme und ob es meine Anforderungen erfüllt. Dadurch wird der Prozess der Installation und Absicherung um einiges einfacher!


 
Soll ich dir sagen wie lange meiner aktuell bei Teillast läuft mit nem dicken Prozzi?
28 Tage sinds aktuell.
Und bei mir hängen insgesamt 4x 3,5" und 1x2,5" drinnen, das Ding ist echt top.
Weiß  aber auch nicht wie Dell solche Preise machen kann.

Der Proliant ist "ok", er ist aber nicht erweiterbar falls man mal mehr power braucht und das hatte mich gestört..


----------



## homer3345 (15. August 2014)

Netboy schrieb:


> Und ich genau aus diesem Grund dafür



Dein Server braucht also weniger als 4Watt wenn er nicht benutzt wird (was wohl am häufigsten der Fall ist!) Den Windows Server möchte ich sehen.. 
Und selbst 16Watt mit Festplatten bei voller Auslastung muss erstmal einer nachmachen..


----------



## Netboy (15. August 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Ein HP ProLiant MicroServer N54L ist günstig zu kriegen.


----------

